# a look around my house...



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of things u would find around my house.. 
This is Charlie the crested gecko



































Here is Lilo & Stitch the leopard geckos


















One of my favorite bettas, he is a half moon dragon scale, always showing off




























Then u take a walk downstairs and you will find more fish, one of the tanks being griz's grow out discus.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

My two little monsters, my baby girl Naida and my fur brat sheena









And lastly fat cat Squartle... she is old and grumpy... hehe










More pics to come... I just gotta take more...

And if anyone else wants to post pics of other animals etc they have that would be cool... ya we all fish junkys but that just means we are animal lovers one way or another.


----------

